# aperçu a la place d'une icone



## sebardechois07 (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir. je voudrais savoir si je peut, par exemple pour un dossier de photo, que soit affiché un apperçu de ce qu'il contient plutôt que d'avoir le dossier bleu ou bien une icone.( c'est peut étre mon passage récent de win a osx qui me fait poser cette question). merci beaucoup


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2008)

pomme+J dans ton dossier puis tu coches "aperçu à la place de l'icone" 

edit: en relisant ta demande, je me rends compte que je suis à coté de la plaque...... c'est bien l'icone du dossier que tu veux changer, pas celle du fichier... oups.....
edit bis: si tu es sous léopard, il y a moyen de mettre un dossier à coté de la corbeille.... tu verras apparaitre l''apercu d'un des fichiers à la place de l'icone par défaut du dossier.... c'est pas tout à fait ce que tu cherches, mais à ma connaissance, cette option "à la windows" n'existe pas


----------



## sebardechois07 (25 Janvier 2008)

Houla, suit a la bourre pour répondre. Je pense que je vais continuer a faire comme je faisait, avec un logiciel comme par exemple cocothumb, puis ensuite mettre l'icone sur le dossier; c'est un peu long mais bon. Et puis, moi qui est switcher depuis aout, c'est le seul truc que je pourrais regretter de windows, alors je vais plutôt profiter de tous les autres nombreux avantages que m'apporte le mac par rappor a mon pc que je ne voudrai pas rallumer. Merci pour avoir pris du temps pour répondre a ma question. bon week end


----------



## Arlequin (25 Janvier 2008)

de rien....
à+


----------

